# Arrrrrrrr



## Katrina

I'm a Pirate!


----------



## CamperAndy

Shiver me timbers. You don't say. Now what makes ye a pirate?


----------



## dliles6254

It must be his peg leg?


----------



## HootBob

No its the long hair and the love of METAL(Heavy)









Don


----------



## Katrina

dliles6254 said:


> It must be his peg leg?
> [snapback]130393[/snapback]​


Hey!! no peeking!


----------



## prevish gang

How peg is that leg?


----------



## Highlander96

My father has a "peg leg"........

Actually, right before it was amputated.....He was joking, calling himself..."Peg Leg Pete, the Pirate" This is a true story!!!!!!!!!! action

Actually, I think Jim is trying to get over 60 posts in a day!!!!

Tim


----------



## skippershe

Katrina said:


> I'm a Pirate!
> [snapback]130387[/snapback]​


uhhhhhh, k









lol


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, blow me down matey! It'll take more 'un that!









Arrr!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Did you go and download an illegal mp3 song...shame on you!


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK Katrina... You can't just leave us hanging like that... give it up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

I like pirates....just don't try to take my treasures matey!


----------



## California Jim

It's the movie y'all


----------



## Katrina

California Jim said:


> It's the movie y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130816[/snapback]​


Movie? Pirates don't go to movies.

Arrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## z-family




----------



## Katrina

z-family said:


> [snapback]131030[/snapback]​


that was me before the tattoos.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Katrina said:


> I'm a Pirate!
> [snapback]130387[/snapback]​


Give it up...what makes ya' a Pirate?


----------



## Katrina

Oregon_Camper said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Pirate!
> [snapback]130387[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up...what makes ya' a Pirate?
> [snapback]131108[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It's all in the attitude.


----------



## wolfwood

Katrina said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Pirate!
> [snapback]130387[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up...what makes ya' a Pirate?
> [snapback]131108[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all in the attitude.
> [snapback]131341[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Grab it & Growl? Rape & Pillage? Rob from the Rich/Give to the Poor (oops - that was RobinHood) ? I See / I Like / I Take / It's Mine ???


----------



## Highlander96

I can't believe nobody has got it!!!!!!

It is all about the BOOTY!!!!!!









Did I just say that?????????









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## skippershe

He must have just seen the new Pirates movie...thinks he's Johnny Depp


----------



## wolfwood

Highlander96 said:


> I can't believe nobody has got it!!!!!!
> 
> It is all about the BOOTY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just say that?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]131349[/snapback]​


Hey - that's what I said! Grab it & Growl. Rape & Pillage. I See / I Like / I Take / It's Mine.....


----------



## Katrina

Highlander96 said:


> I can't believe nobody has got it!!!!!!
> 
> It is all about the BOOTY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just say that?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]131349[/snapback]​


Heh....I actually have a T-shirt that says "Surrender Thy Booty"

Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"


----------



## PDX_Doug

Katrina said:


> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"


If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
Much juicier part.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
> Much juicier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131387[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm holding out for "Captain Morgan"!


----------



## campmg

Z-Family, that's a great image.









I may have nightmares tonight but laughing now.


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
> Much juicier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131387[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I don't know Doug, Capt. Jack got pretty juiced up









Don


----------



## shake1969

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
> Much juicier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131387[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm holding out for "Captain Morgan"!
> [snapback]131414[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, and I'm holding out for Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## wolfwood

shake1969 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
> Much juicier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131387[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm holding out for "Captain Morgan"!
> [snapback]131414[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and I'm holding out for Captain Kangaroo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131498[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

sorry Shake1969....he ....er....uh... <oh boy> Shake, hun, Captain Kangaroo ... he...um...well...he's gone up to the big ping-pong ball making city in the sky. That's a good boy, now. Eat your brussel sprouts now and Mr. Rabbit and GrandFather's Clock will sing you a song


----------



## HootBob

wolfwood said:


> That's a good boy, now. Eat your brussel sprouts now and Mr. Rabbit and GrandFather's Clock will sing you a song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131507[/snapback]​


LOL
















Don


----------



## shake1969

That's MR. good boy, to you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
> Much juicier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131387[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm holding out for "Captain Morgan"!
Click to expand...

I'll second (and third...forth...fith) that!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

shake1969 said:


> Yeah, and I'm holding out for Captain Kangaroo.










LOL









This just reminded me about a routine the late, great, Sam Kinison did about Captain Kangaroo!
I have tears running down my face every time I hear it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

pirate? PIRATE? Where's the pirate??? Foul flea bitten, barnacle encrusted waste of flesh they be! Decorating the bowsprit they should be!! Keel haul them to clean the hull with thier wretched bodies we should! HANGIN'S too good for'em, BURNIN's too good for'em they should be torn into little bitty pieces and buried AALLLIIIIIVE!!!

U.S. Navy disclaimer: We no longer endorse, Hanging, Burning, Keel Hauling or tearing into litle itty bity pieces or Bowsprit displaying of any pirate.......lately. ALTHOUGH! there have been occasions in the past where a good keel hauling was deserved! And God knows we are all about speed these days and with so many hulls......who's to say?!

* BRING ON THE WRETCHED REFUSE WELL HAVE A LYNCHIN" YET! * and by the way its pronounced

*AAAAARRRRGGGHHH! Matey!*


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> pirate? PIRATE? Where's the pirate??? Foul flea bitten, barnacle encrusted waste of flesh they be! Decorating the bowsprit they should be!! Keel haul them to clean the hull with thier wretched bodies we should! HANGIN'S too good for'em, BURNIN's too good for'em they should be torn into little bitty pieces and buried AALLLIIIIIVE!!!
> 
> U.S. Navy disclaimer: We no longer endorse, Hanging, Burning, Keel Hauling or tearing into litle itty bity pieces or Bowsprit displaying of any pirate.......lately. ALTHOUGH! there have been occasions in the past where a good keel hauling was deserved! And God knows we are all about speed these days and with so many hulls......who's to say?!
> 
> * BRING ON THE WRETCHED REFUSE WELL HAVE A LYNCHIN" YET! * and by the way its pronounced
> 
> *AAAAARRRRGGGHHH! Matey!*



hhhhmmmmm......Pirates on the NH seacoast...now, THERE'S a new concept (been to Prtsmouth, lately?)


----------



## NDJollyMon

"Yes I am a pirate, two hundred years too late
The cannons donâ€™t thunder, thereâ€™s nothing to plunder
Iâ€™m an over forty victim of fate
Arriving too late, arriving too late."

Jimmy Buffett..."A Pirate Looks at 40."


----------



## PDX_Doug

NDJollyMon said:


> "Yes I am a pirate, two hundred years too late
> The cannons donâ€™t thunder, thereâ€™s nothing to plunder
> Iâ€™m an over forty victim of fate
> Arriving too late, arriving too late."
> 
> Jimmy Buffett..."A Pirate Looks at 40."


...And I have been drunk now for over two weeks 
I passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks ...


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
> Much juicier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
Click to expand...

How bout.........









Tami


----------



## skippershe

How much does a pirate pay for corn? 
A buck an Ear

What did Captain Hook die from? 
Jock itch

What's the pirate's wife's name? 
Peggy

Did you hear about that new pirate movie? 
it's rated arrrrrrrrr

What is a pirate's least favorite veggie?
Arrrrtichoke!!!

What's a pirate's favorite party?
MARRRRrrrrdi Gras!

Why did the pirate get a divorce?
They kept havin' Arrrguments!

What does a pirate and a pimp have in common?
They both say YO HO!

Where can you find a pirate who has lost his wooden legs?
Right where you left him.

What do you call a good looking pirate girl?
Aye Candy!


----------



## Highlander96

RizFam said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just getting into character here. Scored tickets for the Halloween party at Disney and the DW tells me I'll be "Captain Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me Jim, I'd hold out for 'Captain Ron'...
> Much juicier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
Click to expand...

How bout.........









Tami








[/quote]










Oh My!


----------



## HootBob

skippershe said:


> How much does a pirate pay for corn?
> A buck an Ear
> 
> What did Captain Hook die from?
> Jock itch
> 
> What's the pirate's wife's name?
> Peggy
> 
> Did you hear about that new pirate movie?
> it's rated arrrrrrrrr
> 
> What is a pirate's least favorite veggie?
> Arrrrtichoke!!!
> 
> What's a pirate's favorite party?
> MARRRRrrrrdi Gras!
> 
> Why did the pirate get a divorce?
> They kept havin' Arrrguments!
> 
> What does a pirate and a pimp have in common?
> They both say YO HO!
> 
> Where can you find a pirate who has lost his wooden legs?
> Right where you left him.
> 
> What do you call a good looking pirate girl?
> Aye Candy!


Good ones
And DW's name is Peggy









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon

Good ones
And DW's name is Peggy









Don
[/quote]

She must be a pirate then matey!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What were we talking about again?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

44.....no wait, with this one it will be 45 posts about nothing.....what have we come too here at Outbackers.....

Arrrgggghhhh,.....avast ye scurvy dogs, stand fast and prepare to be boarded...


----------



## Katrina

Avast me Mateys!!!

This thread be dredged up from the swells of me past!!!

For Today is "The Official talk like a Pirate Day"!!!!

Clicky


----------



## egregg57

Shiver me timbers, avast you scurvy dogs! there be not a better day than PIRATE Day! Arrrrggggggghhh!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Aye matey, poor me some rum and scream yo-ho's.


----------



## wolfwood

This is MY day and I fly the burgey with pride!!!!

[probly never mentioned it - but I wear an eye patch due to a damaged optic nerve. 1st acquired this ever-so-stylish piece of wearing apparel last year just before Halloween. Folks I work with thought it was an early costume - then a "fashion statement" [yeah, right] - now they just look at me funny and think I'm wierd]

But, on days like this, the parrot sits tall on my shoulder, the Rum flows freely, and the plank is open for walking!!!


----------



## nonny

Did anyone happen to see Wife Swap last night?


----------



## Mgonzo2u

nonny said:


> Did anyone happen to see Wife Swap last night?


I said pass the rum and scream, "Yo-Ho's" not "Wife--------swap"!










OK, what did we miss?


----------



## Thor

Everyone on this thread needs to go camping








4 pages of post about ??????????

Thor

PS - arh I just added to it









I can only imagine the posting on the "chicken or the egg" topic. PDX & I would take up 10 pages of posts









Thor


----------



## nonny

1 Swapper Family was a Pirate Family. Pretty interesting!







Pretty funny!







Pretty strange!


----------



## 3LEES

Thor said:


> I can only imagine the posting on the "chicken or the egg" topic. PDX & I would take up 10 pages of posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Only if the egg/chicken were on a conveyor belt...









Dan


----------



## huntr70

3LEES said:


> I can only imagine the posting on the "chicken or the egg" topic. PDX & I would take up 10 pages of posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Only if the egg/chicken were on a conveyor belt...









Dan








[/quote]
You beat me to it, Dan!!

Steve


----------



## 3LEES

huntr70 said:


> I can only imagine the posting on the "chicken or the egg" topic. PDX & I would take up 10 pages of posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Only if the egg/chicken were on a conveyor belt...









Dan








[/quote]
You beat me to it, Dan!!

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

If this one made it to 4 pages, I can only imagine what happens in the winter months








funny stuff!


----------



## happycamper

How about this to get us back on track:

JIMMY BUFFETT - "A Pirate Looks At Forty" 

Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call,
Wanted to sail upon your waters
since I was three feet tall.
You've seen it all, you've seen it all.

Watch the men who rode you,
Switch from sails to steam.
And in your belly you hold the treasure
that few have ever seen, most of them dreams,
Most of them dreams.

Yes, I am a pirate two hundred years too late.
The cannons don't thunder there's nothin' to plunder
I'm an over forty victim of fate
Arriving too late, arriving too late.


----------



## 3LEES

happycamper said:


> How about this to get us back on track:
> 
> JIMMY BUFFETT - "A Pirate Looks At Forty"
> 
> Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call,
> Wanted to sail upon your waters
> since I was three feet tall.
> You've seen it all, you've seen it all.
> 
> Watch the men who rode you,
> Switch from sails to steam.
> And in your belly you hold the treasure
> that few have ever seen, most of them dreams,
> Most of them dreams.
> 
> Yes, I am a pirate two hundred years too late.
> The cannons don't thunder there's nothin' to plunder
> I'm an over forty victim of fate
> Arriving too late, arriving too late.


Very nice.

Are you related to Jolly??









Dan


----------



## happycamper

3LEES said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Are you related to Jolly??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Not that I know of, but I like a good Jimmy Buffett concert now and again! "Fins to the Left, Fins to the Right...."


----------



## kmcfetters

Somebody has been watching the pirates of carribean ----again


----------



## skippershe

kmcfetters said:


> Somebody has been watching the pirates of carribean ----again


or hitting the rum...lol


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Somebody has been watching the pirates of carribean ----again


or hitting the rum...lol
[/quote]


----------



## Katrina

It's amazing the things one can dig up.

Arrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## Hokie

Good one!


----------



## Highlander96

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe

I just had to ask why


----------



## Katrina

skippershe said:


> I just had to ask why


Why not?


----------



## skippershe

Katrina said:


> I just had to ask why


Why not?
[/quote]
That's what I thought...okay with me then!


----------



## Carey

I dont get it....









Carey


----------



## skippershe

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I dont get it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carey


Just the fact that Katrina brought this thread up again...


----------



## Carey

OK.... DUH!







Its an old thread!

Maybe I should go to bed, been up since 3am..

Carey


----------



## Ohtrouting

Z-family,


----------



## outbackinMT

Here's a new twist--anybody with small children seen the Backyardigans Pirate Adventure? My kids love it. . . "What do you do with a scurvy pirate? *Make him walk the plank!* ARRRRRRRR"








It's the best cartoon on these days if you ask me! I know--I need the weather to warm up so I can go camping and get a life!!!!









Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper

outbackinMT said:


> Here's a new twist--anybody with small children seen the Backyardigans Pirate Adventure? My kids love it. . . "What do you do with a scurvy pirate? *Make him walk the plank!* ARRRRRRRR"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the best cartoon on these days if you ask me! I know--I need the weather to warm up so I can go camping and get a life!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda


You got one thing right....lets go camping!!


----------

